# Dile no a las drogas



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

De nuevo una pregunta. Se trata de esta oración:

"Dile no a las drogas!"

Es que no entiendo por qué se dice "le" y no "les" ya que "las drogas" es plural

Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme.


saludos,

Daniela


----------



## engranaje

Tal y como apuntas, sería les. A lo mejor la frase busca un doble sentido y significa di (a él) no a las drogas, en ese caso, si sería le.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Tal vez el mensaje pueda interpretarse como: "Dile que no al consumo de drogas", y que en busca de una mayor concisión, se haya sustituido "al consumo de drogas" por "a las drogas". Aunque lo más razonable, si hay que especular, es que sea una falta lisa y llana, y que por estar tan, pero tan extendida esta clase de error, pase de largo sin más, desapercibida a ojos y oídos de la gente.


----------



## Gamen

Hola.
Para mí el "le" en este caso es correcto y se justifica si razonamos así:
Dile NO a esto.
Dile NO al consumo de drogas.
Diles NO a las drogas  (No le habla a las drogas)

En este ejemplo el autor no le "habla" a las drogas sino que se refiere al "consumo general de drogas". No pretende establecer un diálogo o dirigirse a un ente plural llamado "drogas".

Si nos referimos a un sujeto plural (persona) a quien dirigimos nuestro discurso, el "les" sí es obligatorio.
*Diles* que no a *ellos/ellas*.
*Diles* a tus *amigos* que vengan


----------



## Julvenzor

No, Gamen. Tal como está se requiere "les":

_Diles (OI) no (OD) a las drogas (OI)_.

OI plural = les

Se trata del típico de caso de discondancia pronominal.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gamen

Chicos:
Mientras me estaba bañando dije "eureka" como Arquímedes.
Se me ocurrió una explicación más convincente y que amplía y corrige mi argumentación anterior sin invalidarla.
Procedo a argumentar: (Viene en la línea argumentativa de ukimix)

No es correcto "les" porque no se les habla a las drogas, el locutor no se dirige a ellas.

Tampoco es correcto "le" porque el locutor no tiene interlocutor ("las drogas" como ente abstracto no lo es). *Directamente NO hay OI.* Insisto el mensaje no se dirige a un interlocutor llamado "las drogas".

Analizando semántica y sintácticamente tenemos lo siguiente:

*Di [no a este mensaje]
Di [no al consumo de drogas]
Di [no a las adicciones]*
*DI [NO A LAS DROGAS] = DI [ESTO/ESTE MENSAJE]
DILO
*
Todos son mensajes equivalentes.
Entonces NO hay interlocutor, hay un mensaje que reza "NO CONSUMIR DROGAS".

En conclusión, no hay OI ni singular ni plural.
SOLO HAY OD, esto es, el mensaje, el concepto "No a las drogas". (Podría ser cualquier otro concepto que funcione como OD)

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Erreconerre

DanielaKlein said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> De nuevo una pregunta. Se trata de esta oración:
> 
> "Dile no a las drogas!"
> 
> Es que no entiendo por qué se dice "le" y no "les" ya que "las drogas" es plural
> 
> Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme.
> 
> 
> saludos,
> 
> Daniela


Decir _Dile no a las drogas es incorrecto_. _Lo correcto es Diles no a las drogas_.
En esta oración, _"las drogas_" es el objeto indirecto. Y el pronombre _les _también es el objeto indirecto.  Es decir, hay una duplicación del objeto indirecto, y lo mismo es correcto decir _Di no a las drogas _y _Diles no_ (donde les significa _a las drogas_), que usar las dos formas del objeto indirecto.
El objeto indirecto concuerda en número y persona con el pronombre personal que lo sustituye, por ejemplo:
_Dile no a la droga_. Donde _la droga_, por ser el singular de la tercera persona gramatical, se sustituye por el pronombre _le_, que también es el singular de la tercera persona gramatical.
En cambio, si se usa el objeto indirecto en plural, como _las drogas_, entonces hay que sustituirlo por un pronombre que sea plural:
Diles no a las drogas. Donde _diles_ y _las drogas_ están en plural.
Otros ejemplos:
Di*me* no a *m*í. Di*nos* no a *nosotros*.


----------



## Erreconerre

Gamen said:


> Chicos:
> Mientras me estaba bañando dije "eureka" como Arquímedes.
> Se me ocurrió una explicación más convincente y que amplía y corrige mi argumentación anterior sin invalidarla.
> Procedo a argumentar: (Viene en la línea argumentativa de ukimix)
> 
> No es correcto "les" porque no se les habla a las drogas, el locutor no se dirige a ellas.
> 
> Tampoco es correcto "le" porque el locutor no tiene interlocutor ("las drogas" como ente abstracto no lo es). *Directamente NO hay OI.* Insisto el mensaje no se dirige a un interlocutor llamado "las drogas".
> 
> Analizando semántica y sintácticamente tenemos lo siguiente:
> 
> *Di no [a este mensaje]
> Di no [al consumo de drogas]
> Di no [a las adicciones]*
> *DI [NO A LAS DROGAS] = DI [ESTO/ESTE MENSAJE]
> *
> Todos son mensajes equivalentes.
> Entonces NO hay interlocutor, hay un mensaje que reza "NO CONSUMIR DROGAS".
> 
> En conclusión, no hay OI ni singular ni plural.
> SOLO HAY OD, esto es, el mensaje, el concepto "No a las drogas". (Podría ser cualquier otro concepto que funcione como OD)
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Sí hay objeto indirecto. Y doble. Porque hay duplicación del mismo._ Las drogas_ no pueden ser el objeto directo, porque, si lo consideramos así, no admite la construcción pasiva. No se puede decir Las drogas fueron dichas no.


----------



## S.V.

Es lo que menciona Adolfo, Daniela. En otros hilos siempre se cita la nota que da el DPD [_PRONOMBRES_, 6a]:

A menudo, cuando el pronombre átono de dativo concurre en la oración con el complemento indirecto preposicional, se utiliza el singular _le_, aunque el referente sea plural; esta discordancia está extendida tanto en España como en América, incluso entre hablantes cultos, por lo que son frecuentes, aunque normativamente desaconsejables, oraciones como «_Colombia le propuso a los Gobiernos de Estados Unidos y Venezuela una alianza_» (_Tiempo_ [Col.] 18.4.97). En el uso esmerado se recomienda mantener la concordancia de número entre el pronombre átono y el sustantivo al que se refiere: «_Los mismos remedios de distracción que les daba a sus enfermos_» (GaMárquez_ Amor_ [Col. 1985]).​
Por acá suena normal su frase. Completamente. Y no dudo que es así como otros lo dirían. Hay casos en que agregar la ese parece incluso forzado, como opinión personal, y cierta referencia.


----------



## Gamen

Erreconerre said:


> Sí hay objeto indirecto. Y doble. Porque hay duplicación del mismo._ Las drogas_ no pueden ser el objeto directo, porque, si lo consideramos así, no admite la construcción pasiva. No se puede decir Las drogas fueron dichas no.



*
Mi razonamiento fue el siguiente:
Di [no a las drogas]. DILO. 
Pero no hay posibilidad de pasarlo a la voz pasiva, es cierto: "No a las drogas" es dicho por... (No hay sujeto inferible en forma inmediata)
Pero también hay excepciones a las reglas y hay oraciones transitivas en voz activa que son reacias a ser transformadas en voz pasiva.
*
*El problema, como señala Ukimix, es que una oración con modalidad imperativa no admite aparentemente la transformación en voz pasiva. 

Mi razonamiento sería válido si la oración activa fuese:

Yo digo [no a las drogas]
Yo LO digo. "No a las drogas" es dicho por mí. 
Pero la oración original debería ser diferente: (debería estar en modalidad declarativa) Yo digo [no a las drogas] o Tú dices [no a las drogas]

Por otro lado no hay ningún afiche que diga "diles no a las drogas", por eso me hizo dudar de que sea correcto.
Entiendo que lo más correcto sería "di no a las drogas". DILO.
Di [que me amas]. DILO.
Di [no a las adicciones]. DILO.
Grita [no a las adicciones] Grítalo.
Grita (no a las drogas]. Grítalo.
Vocifera [no a las drogas]. Vociféralo.

En todos estos ejemplos, así como están planteados o analizados, no veo de ningún modo OI y son similares al ejemplo en cuestión.
Por tanto no estoy tan seguro de que, en el ejemplo que discutimos, "a las drogas" sea desde todo punto de vista OI.

*


----------



## ukimix

Como se creó otro hilo con mi comentario, repito mi aporte en este hilo. Se puede decir: 

_Dile no a la droga. 
Diles no a las drogas. 
Di no a la droga/las drogas. 
_
En mi opinión el complemento directo es _no_. Mecánicamente se lo pude reemplazar por el pronombre _lo_: "di(se)lo a la droga". Si se quisiera la voz pasiva tendría que transformarse un poco la oración original a algo como: «que (un) "no" sea dicho por ti a las drogas». Pero me parece un poco forzada la transformación; lo que me hace preguntarme si de hecho esas oraciones tienen voz pasiva y en general si las oraciones imperativas en voz activa tienen voz pasiva. 

Saludo


----------



## Erreconerre

ukimix said:


> Como se creó otro hilo con mi comentario, repito mi aporte en este hilo. Se puede decir:
> 
> _Dile no a la droga.
> Diles no a las drogas.
> Di no a la droga/las drogas.
> _
> En mi opinión el complemento directo es _no_. Mecánicamente se lo pude reemplazar por el pronombre _lo_: "di(se)lo a la droga". Si se quisiera la voz pasiva tendría que transformarse un poco la oración original a algo como: «que (un) "no" sea dicho por ti a las drogas». Pero me parece un poco forzada la transformación; lo que me hace preguntarme si de hecho esas oraciones tienen voz pasiva y en general si las oraciones imperativas en voz activa tienen voz pasiva.
> 
> Saludo


Eso ya lo dije antes. Y lo borré para no complicar más el hilo. Lo que se pregunta es el uso de* le* y de *les*. Y ni _le_ ni_ les_ pueden ser objeto directo, aunque el _no_ sí lo sea. Los objetos directos se sustituyen por LO, no por _le_ ni por _les_.


----------



## Gamen

Sí, estamos totalmente de acuerdo todos que ni "le" ni "les" pueden ser objeto directo.
Pero creo que no es erróneo considerar "NO a las drogas" como una frase con sentido completo como si fuera un slogan (significado abstracto) equivalente a *"Exclama a viva voz "no a la drogadicción"*

En otros términos, "Di* /no a las drogas/" * sería equivalente a:

*Di / "no a la discriminación"/
Grita /"no a la discriminación"/ *
D*eclara / "no a las drogas"/  
Expresa /"no a las drogas"/
Vocifera /"no a las drogas"/ 
Exclama /"no a las drogas"/
Di** /"esto que te proponemos como norma de conducta, NO a la drogas"/*

Y desde este punto de vista semántico y sintáctico yo no veo OI.
Habría qye examinar si toda la oración encabezada con el "no" es OD. Tengo mis dudas.
Pero OI no habría con esta justificación semántica que me parece interesante plantear.


----------



## SevenDays

Gamen said:


> Sí, estamos totalmente de acuerdo todos que ni "le" ni "les" pueden ser objeto directo.
> Pero creo que no es erróneo considerar "NO a las drogas" como una frase con sentido completo como si fuera un slogan (significado abstracto) equivalente a *"Exclama a viva voz "no a la drogadicción"*
> 
> En otros términos, "Di* /no a las drogas/" * sería equivalente a:
> 
> *Di / "no a la discriminación"/
> Grita /"no a la discriminación"/ *
> D*eclara / "no a las drogas"/
> Expresa /"no a las drogas"/
> Vocifera /"no a las drogas"/
> Exclama /"no a las drogas"/
> Di** /"esto que te proponemos como norma de conducta, NO a la drogas"/*
> 
> Y desde este punto de vista semántico y sintáctico yo no veo OI.
> Habría qye examinar si toda la oración encabezada con el "no" es OD. Tengo mis dudas.
> Pero OI no habría con esta justificación semántica que me parece interesante plantear.



Entonces, se entiende que en *dile no a las drogas*, "a las drogas" es un argumento del complemento directo, y no del verbo; por lo tanto, "a las drogas" es un complemento predicativo del CD, y no un complemento indirecto. Siguiendo este análisis, "le" pasa a ser un dativo ético, que da expresividad a la frase (y que también puede ser individualizador por referirse a cada una de las personas presente en el discurso). En esa función, "le" se puede quitar sin cambiar el significado (_di no a las drogas_), pero se pierde esa nota de expresividad que aporta.
Saludos


----------



## Gamen

De acuerdo Seven Days. *"A las drogas"* entonces funcionaría como un complemento predicativo del OD y no como OI. 
¿El complemento predicativo es "a las drogas" y NO "no a las drogas"? Aunque parezca obvio determinar cuál es el complemento, pregunto si incluye el "no" porque entiendo que se trata de un argumento completo (un slogan) que no separaría en sus componentes.

Es cierto, si decimos "di no a las drogas" la frase pierde expresividad. Entonces entiendo que podríamos decir "dile/decile no a las drogas" sin cometer un error gramatical.

Agradezco tus respuestas siempre tan claras Seven Days.


----------



## Aviador

Gamen, yo creo que mediante tu argumentación estás tratando de justificar un error muy frecuente, pero que es, ni más ni menos, un error.
Para mí es evidente que quienes redactan eslóganes como del que aquí se trata lo hacen simplemente por descuido o ignorancia de la sintaxis correcta y no porque hagan elucubraciones como las de las intervenciones tuyas y la de Seven Days.
Disculpen colegas, y especialmente tú, Gamen, si soy demasiado directo y mi opinión parece demasiado agresiva, pero me parece que corremos el riesgo de confundir a quienes lean este hilo.

Mi respuesta a la consulta con que Daniela Klein abrió este hilo es que la oración _Dile no a las drogas_ es incorrecta porque contiene una discordancia entre el complemento de objeto indirecto plural _las drogas_ y el pronombre singular _le_ de la duplicación, igual como lo han afirmado casi todos los compañeros del foro que han intervenido antes.


----------



## Gamen

Hola Aviador.
Para nada has sido agresivo sino todo lo contrario. Te has expresado con todo respeto expresando tu punto de vista que es el que comparte la mayoría.

Que quede claro, por supuesto, que no juzgo como correcto decir:
Dile a los alumnos que estudien 
Háblenle correctamente a los alumnos 

Hay que decir
Diles a los alumnos... 
Háblenles a los alumnos... 

El caso que abrió este hilo me pareció muy particular y que escapaba a la regla general nada más e intenté justificarlo con argumentos que creí pertinentes.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## francisgranada

Comparando con mi lengua materna (el la cual ese "no" lleva la desinencia del acusativo en este caso específico), estoy de acuerdo con Ukimix y la "situación" la veo así:

_"Di no [a las drogas]"_ y no "_Di [no a las drogas]". 
_
Ese "no" se aquí encuentra prácticamente en función de objeto directo (o lo sustituye):

¿_Qué _debo decir? Debes decir _no_. 
¿_A quién/A qué_ debo decir _no_? Debes decir _no_ (OD) _a las drogas_ (OI). 

En consecuencia:
¡Diles no! ¡Diles no a las drogas!



Gamen said:


> ...  En este ejemplo el autor no le "habla" a las drogas sino que se refiere al "consumo general de drogas". No pretende establecer un diálogo o dirigirse a un ente plural llamado "drogas" ...


En mi opinión el autor _habla _a las drogas, aunque de modo figurativo o "indirecto". Es igualmente "ilógico" decir _no_ al _consumo_  (uno tampoco habla con un ente llamado_ "_consumo_"_ ...)


----------



## engranaje

Gamen said:


> Hola Aviador.
> Para nada has sido agresivo sino todo lo contrario. Te has expresado con todo respeto expresando tu punto de vista que es el que comparte la mayoría.
> 
> Que quede claro, por supuesto, que no juzgo como correcto decir:
> Dile a los alumnos que estudien
> Háblenle correctamente a los alumnos
> 
> Hay que decir
> Diles a los alumnos...
> Háblenles a los alumnos...
> 
> El caso que abrió este hilo me pareció muy particular y que escapaba a la regla general nada más e intenté justificarlo con argumentos que creí pertinentes.
> 
> Un saludo cordial.



Hola Gamen, no hago acotaciones de todas tus intervenciones, porque me eternizo, así que esto va para todos los comentarios que has realizado.

Si no he entendido mal, tu expresas, que la frase, sería una impersonal, o un di, con dos puntos, que no aparecen, y un enunciado. 

Creo que tienes razón en tu planteamiento, ya que podemos considerar complemento directo (y por favor, dejen de decir objeto directo, porque las drogas no son objetos), sin tener que variar el análisis sintáctico, sin embargo, mi duda está, en que tipo de impersonal, puede acotar esta frase, ya que una impersonal de segunda persona, podría ser, pero no me termina de encajar, por eso creo que sería una impersonal creada por la generalización del sujeto, en plan "Sales de casa con 200 euros, y vuelves a la media hora, con cuatro cosas y ni un solo céntimo", pero no estoy muy seguro ¿Qué pensáis los demás?

Un saludo


----------



## SevenDays

Yo no entro en discusiones de lo que es correcto o incorrecto, ya que generan más calor que luz. Lo que veo en este hilo son dos perspectivas al momento de analizar la oración que nos da Daniela; una se va por el camino de la "autonomía de la sintaxis", la cual no toma en cuenta el contexto semántico o pragmático y por lo tanto exige el uso de "les" (_di*les* no a las drogas)_; la otra, expuesta por Gamen, sí considera la intencionalidad y el punto de vista del hablante en el análisis gramatical, y es precisamente este contexto semántico/pragmático que ordena los elementos de la oración, dejando un CD, un complemento predicativo del CD, y un dativo ético ("le") en _dile no a las drogas_.
Saludos


----------



## Gamen

SevenDays said:


> Yo no entro en discusiones de lo que es correcto o incorrecto, ya que generan más calor que luz. Lo que veo en este hilo son dos perspectivas al momento de analizar la oración que nos da Daniela; una se va por el camino de la "autonomía de la sintaxis", la cual no toma en cuenta el contexto semántico o pragmático y por lo tanto exige el uso de "les" (_di*les* no a las drogas)_; la otra, expuesta por Gamen, sí considera la intencionalidad y el punto de vista del hablante en el análisis gramatical, y es precisamente este contexto semántico/pragmático que ordena los elementos de la oración, dejando un CD, un complemento predicativo del CD, y un dativo ético ("le") en _dile no a las drogas_.
> Saludos



Muchas gracias SevenDays por tus justificaciones y explicaciones.
Dejame reconocer tu valorable conducta ética y profesional para responder en este foro evitanto las discusiones vanas y cimentando la imparcialidad y el consenso.


----------



## ukimix

SevenDays said:


> Entonces, se entiende que en *dile no a las drogas*, "a las drogas" es un argumento del complemento directo, y no del verbo; por lo tanto, "a las drogas" es un complemento predicativo del CD, y no un complemento indirecto. Siguiendo este análisis, "le" pasa a ser un dativo ético, que da expresividad a la frase (y que también puede ser individualizador por referirse a cada una de las personas presente en el discurso). En esa función, "le" se puede quitar sin cambiar el significado (_di no a las drogas_), pero se pierde esa nota de expresividad que aporta.
> Saludos



Me gusta más tu análisis que el que yo había hecho. Hay una cosa que no entiendo, sin embargo: para que el _le_ sea dativo ético debe señalar a la persona que se ve afectada indirectamente por la acción enunciada por el verbo al que acompaña (NGLE 35.7r). Lo que me resulta extraño es que la persona afectada por el decir no a la droga es justamente el sujeto de la acción, que en este caso viene dado en segunda persona: _tú_. Además es una referencia directa, no indirecta. Y no parece haber un tercero o persona alguna a la que indirectamente afecte la acción de decir no a la droga. ¿Cómo es entonces que este _le_ hace tal señalamiento indirecto? (Entendería que un dativo ético sería por ejemplo _me_ en la oración: _"Dímele no a la droga" _(por ejemplo cuando el papa se la dice al hijo: la persona a la que indirectamente afecta el hecho de que el hijo diga no a la droga es el padre). 

Saludo


----------



## Peterdg

ukimix said:


> Me gusta más tu análisis que el que yo había hecho. Hay una cosa que no entiendo, sin embargo: para que el _le_ sea dativo ético debe señalar a la persona que se ve afectada indirectamente por la acción enunciada por el verbo al que acompaña (NGLE 35.7r). Lo que me resulta extraño es que la persona afectada por el decir no a la droga es justamente el sujeto de la acción, que en este caso viene dado en segunda persona: _tú_. Además es una referencia directa, no indirecta. Y no parece haber un tercero o persona alguna a la que indirectamente afecte la acción de decir no a la droga. ¿Cómo es entonces que este _le_ hace tal señalamiento indirecto? (Entendería que un dativo ético sería por ejemplo _me_ en la oración: _"Dímele no a la droga" _(por ejemplo cuando el papa se la dice al hijo: la persona a la que indirectamente afecta el hecho de que el hijo diga no a la droga es el padre).
> 
> Saludo


----------



## Aviador

Exacto, ukimix, concuerdo contigo. La verdad es que no logro encontrar sentido a la argumentación de SevenDays, excepto que se refiera a la variedad mexicana del español en la que es idiomático el uso de un _le_ expletivo en los imperativos: _Pásele, compadre, está en su casa_; _No me gusta ese programa, cámbiale al canal_. En mi variedad del español, sólo puedo interpretar ese _le_ en _Dile no a las drogas_ como un error de sintaxis.


----------



## SevenDays

Ah, y dije "dativo ético" dos veces; eso pasa por tratar de hacer dos cosas (trabajo y foro) al mismo tiempo. Pensaba llamar este uso de "le" simplemente un _dativo expresivo_ (por la expresividad que aporta y porque no se refiere a ningún referente específico, es más bien un "tú" genérico), pero luego me puse a compararlo con los términos más tradicionales (precisamente porque el "dativo expresivo" generalmente se relaciona con el uso mexicano, que no es lo que tengo en mente) y se me quedó ahí en la lengua "ético". (Y tampoco quedaría del todo mal decir que "le" no es nada más ni nada menos que un morfema libre que aporta dicha expresividad.)
Saludos


----------



## ukimix

Bueno, al final me quedo con el análisis que yo presentaba en #11 y coincide con lo dicho por los demás compañeros que señalan la incomodidad que acusa para ellos la expresión "dile que no a las drogas". No creo que haya en él una reivindicación de la autonomía de la sintaxis o que no se tome en cuenta el contexto; por el contrario, la expresión "Dile no a la droga" viene a corresponder a una prosopopeya que, con la personificación de la droga, con darle a ésta la condición de interlocutor, hace referencia clara a un hecho conocido de la adicción y por todo adicto: el que lo que el objeto de adicción trata de seducir de todas las formas posibles y al hacerlo es como si te hablara: _La droga es un enemigo poderoso; por eso dile que no_. Creo que así visto se trata de un dativo de interés, que también tienen una función vivamente expresiva y que de modo característico (NGLE 35.7a) concurre con el grupo preposicional "a+expresión nominal": _"dile _*a la droga *_que no"_. 

Saludo


----------



## duvija

Mmm.
Dile no al golpe de estado.
Dile no a los golpes de estado.
Dile no a la policía.
Dile no a los soldados. 

Estoy tratando de poner seres humanos en lugar de 'drogas' y no tengo ningún problema en 'decile no/deciles no' . Apoyo la solución de lucha entre la sintaxis y la semántica/pragmática de sevendays.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

A mí no me convence para nada el razonamiento de SevenDays. 

Si cambiamos la locución verbal por otra que se construye con un complemento precedido por “a”, como “{poner/prestar} atención”:

_{Pon/Presta} atención a lo que están diciendo.

_y
_
{Ponle/Préstale} atención a lo que están diciendo.

_Frente a:

_{Pon/Presta} atención a los expositores.

_y

_{Ponles/Préstales} atención a los expositores__.

_Se notará que, para cada par de enunciados, se puede prescindir del clítico; sin embargo, no por ello éste se vuelve meramente remplazable por un “le” expletivo y enfático. Además, el morfema “a” no personaliza en modo alguno al complemento que lo sucede: simplemente está allí por una cuestión de régimen preposicional. Usar “le” en lugar de “les” en «Ponles atención a los expositores» sería un caso más de discordancia y nada más que eso.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Gamen

Hola swift.
El caso que presentás vos es diferente. En "ponles/préstales atención a los expositores" es claro que "atención" es el CD y "a los expositores" el CI. Y como éste último es plural, necesariamente debe concordar con el clítico también plural.

En "dile no a las drogas" tenés un CD "no a las drogas" que desde el punto de vista semántico-pragmático es una frase con sentido completo que expresa un concepto o norma de conducta", donde "a las drogas" es un complemento predicativo del CD y un componente indisoluble e inseparable del sintagma global "no a las drogas" como un todo significante. Este mismo concepto podría enunciarse de múltiples maneras, por ejemplo: "Di que rechazas las drogas", "Di que las drogas son algo nefasto", "di que nunca consumirás drogas". Di y respeta *este slogan* por favor "no a las drogas".
De manera que desde el punto de vista pragmático no estás diciendo algo a las drogas ni a ningún otro ente humano o inanimado. Te piden, te exhortan a que digas "NO A LAS DROGAS", que digas "NO QUIERO LAS DROGAS". Como había argumentado anteriormente,  un objeto indirecto es un ente al que, por ejemplo, se le habla, se le explica, se le dice algo. Aquí no le decimos nada a las drogas. Decimos el slogan que nos piden que digamos, es decir, "no a las drogas" (no a la drogadicción, rechaza las drogas, no consumas drogas). Pragmáticamente nos están obligando o induciendo a decir "YO rechazo las drogas" = "no a las drogas".

Dile "no a las drogas" = "Di "rechazo las drogas"= "Di "no quiero las drogas", "Di que nunca consumirás drogas" = "Di que no te importan las drogas" = Di este slogan: "no quiero las drogas"= "Di "no a las drogas" = Di "no a todo lo que te hace daño". *Nadie te pide que le digas literalmente algo a alguien (a las drogas en este caso) sino que grites, vociferes, exclames el slogan "NO A LAS DROGAS".
*
En el caso que planteás "les ponemos" o "les prestamos" atención a los expositores, no estamos recibiendo un exhorto para que gritemos o digamos en voz alta un slogan o norma de conducta [no a las drogas] o para que gritemos "que rechazamos o negamos algo" sino que efectivamente nos están pidiendo que prestemos o pogamos atención a alguien, donde "atención" es claramente el CD y los expositores el CI. No hay un slogan que decir o gritar sino que la atención (CD) se le presta o pone efectivamente a alguien (CI).

Digamos todos (este slogan) "NO A LAS DROGAS".
Di "NO A LAS DROGAS". O Dile "no a las drogas" para que la oración tenga mayor expresividad discursiva.

Desde el punto de vista semántico-pragmático nos conminan o exhortan a que gritemos el slogan con sentido completo *"no a las drogas" (di rechazas las drogas) como expresión lexicalizada con sentido completo, más allá de sus componentes individuales (di / no / a / las / drogas). El significado del sintagma vá más allá de lo que significa cada lexema o componente individual*.
En definitiva, el sintagma "no a las drogas" es un "sintagma fraseológico" con sentido completo equivalente a "rechazo las drogas", "no quiero las drogas".


----------



## swift

Gracias, Gamen. Parece que ha llegado el momento oportuno para eliminar la suscripción a este hilo.  No creo que se logre sacar nada en claro de él, cuando lo que se busca es darle una respuesta concreta a una estudiante de español que tiene dificultad para entender la motivación gramatical de una clara discordancia.

Feliz noche.


----------



## ukimix

Hemos discutido si la oración _*"Dile no a las drogas"*_ es correcta, sin llegar a un acuerdo. Pero no hemos discutido si hay error en la oración _*"Diles no a las drogas"*_; creo que de hecho todos estamos de acuerdo en que esta última oración es correcta (aunque les pueda sonar menos fluida a Gamen y a SevenDays), y aunque no estemos de acuerdo en la corrección/incorrección de la primera. Bueno, pues eso nos permite concluir con un buen consejo para Daniela y los demás eventuales aprendices del español que visiten el hilo. Podríamos decirles que no se equivocarán si en las oraciones de la forma: _*"Dile/Diles X a Y"*_ mantienen _siempre_ la concordancia entre el clítico _*le/les*_ y la expresión nominal _*Y*_ que viene después de la preposición _*a*_. Y que puede ser que en algún caso la discordancia no sea un error y sea apropiada y hasta más fluida. Pero que si no están completamente seguros, mejor vayan a la fija conservándola. 

Saludo


----------



## francisgranada

Hola Ukimix. Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, quiero solo añadir una posible conclusión: si la versión con _diles _es correcta, pues la versión con _dile_ o (1) no es correcta o (2) no tiene exactamente el mismo significado.


----------



## Gamen

ukimix said:


> Hemos discutido si la oración _*"Dile no a las drogas"*_ es correcta, sin llegar a un acuerdo. Pero no hemos discutido si hay error en la oración _*"Diles no a las drogas"*_; creo que de hecho todos estamos de acuerdo en que esta última oración es correcta (aunque les pueda sonar menos fluida a Gamen y a SevenDays), y aunque no estemos de acuerdo en la corrección/incorrección de la primera. Bueno, pues eso nos permite concluir con un buen consejo para Daniela y los demás eventuales aprendices del español que visiten el hilo. Podríamos decirles que no se equivocarán si en las oraciones de la forma: _*"Dile/Diles X a Y"*_ mantienen _siempre_ la concordancia entre el clítico _*le/les*_ y la expresión nominal _*Y*_ que viene después de la preposición _*a*_. Y que puede ser que en algún caso la discordancia no sea un error y sea apropiada y hasta más fluida. Pero que si no están completamente seguros, mejor vayan a la fija conservándola.
> 
> Saludo



Estoy de acuerdo Ukimix. Muy buena conclusión conciliadora e imparcial y que no descuida las reglas de concordancia pronominal.


----------

